# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Ники Плюс >  Ля - ля (Детская). Музыкальный застольный интерактив

## Николай Бугаков

*"ЛЯ - ЛЯ" (ДЕТСКАЯ)*

*Универсальный застольный номер.
Сегодня уже невозможно представить праздник без интерактивных игр. Порой от того, насколько умело и ненавязчиво вы  начнете вовлекать публику в действо программы, зависит успех праздника. 
Нам приятно представить вашему вниманию одну из интерактивных песен, которая не требует серьезных вокальных данных от ведущих (исполнение песни возможно даже речитативом) и сложных действий от гостей. Простая в разучивании и исполнении интерактивная песня - игра «ЛЯ - ЛЯ» (ДЕТСКАЯ) поможет вам раскрепостить публику после официальной части программы, закрепить лидирующие роли ведущего, настроить присутствующих на сотворчество во время праздника. Известный с детства мотив, мастерски перепетый группой «Руки вверх», вовлекает  публику в игру с первых минут.

Номер требует участия музыканта и ведущей (ведущего)!
А сейчас мы напомним песню, на основе которой сделан наш номер.*




*В комплект входит текст песни, пояснения к номеру, две фонограммы с разной тональностью, демо-версию, где текст начитан на мелодию, чтобы было понятно, как проводить номер.*

*Стоимость номера 300 рублей*

*Также за консультацией можно обращаться ВК: 
https://vk.com/nikolay_bugakov*

----------


## Dimona

У меня уже даже испытания прошла эта песня, но в отличии от других хоровых песен тут еще и юморные запиночки. молодцы.

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> испытания прошла эта песня,


Наслышаны о твоих успешных испытаниях, дорогая наша летчица - испытательница!  :Laie 43: 



> в отличии от других хоровых песен тут еще и юморные запиночки. молодцы.


Лиля, ты же знаешь, что в нашей программе нет ни одной банальной вещи. В этом - наша особенность!  :Yes4:

----------


## Людмила ZUM

:Yahoo: Ребята!!!!!Благодарю! Дайте я вас  расцелую!!!!   позавчера  на сложном  юбилее, где каждый  руководитель и оратор-рвануло!   Столько   смеха   было!  правда, я   еще  ободочки с бантиками на всех напялила, на ходу придумала,  что это   поможет нам    вернуться в детство! Да и без бантиков бы тоже   все было   отлично прошло, просто мне  это было самой нужно! Так вот...во-первых, несколько раз   пропела  и  о, чудо-практически весь текст   наизусть..И  причем, в  тот раз  я работала    одна, без ди....просто   последовательно перенесла все  на диск  нажала   кнопочку и ушла в  зал..Мои  замечания и перебежки  между  столами, ну  еще, конечно, артистизм...)))дело сделали!  Все получилось!   Дружно, задорно, без напряга и с каждом  треком   взрывы  смеха!  Это универсальная   штука!   Сегодня    беру   ее  на детский и  вижу, что  на любом  празднике  ВАША   ЛЯЛЯ (ля-ля) будет иметь иметь успех!   Я  побежала....ля-ля-ля-ля-ля.... :Yahoo:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Ребята!!!!!Благодарю! Дайте я вас  расцелую!!!!


Людочка, целоваться с красивыми женщинами я люблю!  :Derisive:  Предложение принимается! Цем - цем!  :Vishenka 05: 



> несколько раз   пропела  и  о, чудо-практически весь текст   наизусть


Текст как раз и писался максимально простой, для того, чтобы и ведущему и самим гостям было легко его пропевать.  :Yes4: 



> И  причем, в  тот раз  я работала    одна, без ди....


Этот вариант тоже был просчитан. Специально перед каждым треком были вставлены проигрыши, чтобы ведущий мог вовремя вступить и пообщаться с публикой. Если ведущий работает без диджея или музыканта, можно просто поставить треки один за другим и работать.  :Viannen 20: 



> Это универсальная   штука!   Сегодня    беру   ее  на детский и  вижу, что  на любом  празднике  ВАША   ЛЯЛЯ (ля-ля) будет иметь иметь успех!


Конечно, "Ля - ля" можно проводить и на взрослом и на детском празднике. В этом и заключается универсальность номера!  :Yes4:  Люда, пусть "Ля - ля" радует твоих клиентов и тебя! Ля - ля - ля!  :Kuzya 01:

----------


## Людмила ZUM

Ребята, Наташа и Коля,    провела   на   детском!  Все получилось!   Дети, даже те, которые   не улыбались вначале   во время  песни раскрепостились....Вообщем, нас   было слышно   на весть  рынок, но я  постоянно вертела   носом,  что мол,  не так...и  дети,   старались изо всех сил  и родителей  туда же.....   видела-  им было  всем принимать участие   в   КАЙФ!  А для нас это так много!   Еще  разок   Цем-Цем!

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> и  дети,   старались изо всех сил  и родителей  туда же.....   видела-  им было  всем принимать участие   в   КАЙФ!


Люда, ну тогда мы вдвойне рады, что номер у тебя отлично прошел и на детском празднике!  :Ok:  А то, что он стал объединяющим моментом для взрослых и детей - это новая грань, которой засияло наше Ля - ля!  :Yahoo:

----------


## Людмила ZUM

Вообщем, ребята, "Ля-ля" теперь   навсегда  в моем  багаже  "универсальных  номеров для  любой  компании.Просто потираю ручки от радости, оттого, что он есть  у   меня! Если  сравнить  праздник   с  драгоценным   камнем,  то  та   грань,  на  которой  "Ля-ля"-сверкает  ярко..Спасибо!

----------


## Тасеня

Николай, отправила оплату за детскую песню ля-ля.
На рублевый счет через Web Money: R422824227165  - 600 рублей
Мой тел. 8 -962-018-51-69
Дата оплаты 13.04.2013, время 22:02:36
Скан чека могу выслать чуть позже.
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Николай, отправила оплату за детскую песню ля-ля


Здравствуйте, Татьяна! Вы подтверждаете закономерность: как только мы с Наташей работаем и находимся вне зоны доступа, обязательно кто - нибудь напишет!  :Grin:  Я отправил Вам сообщение на Ваш имейл.  :Yes4:

----------


## Mariia

Николай, добрый день!
Оплатила на Яндекс, буду ждать ссылку!

----------


## Николай Бугаков

*Mariia*, Здравствуйте, Марина! Встречайте ссылку для скачивания в личке.  :Smile3:

----------


## цета

Наташенька, Николай! Спасибо вам за вашу "Ля-ля"! Теперь это моя любимейшая песня! Гости, как правило, слабовато кричат "горько". Я им говорю: "Та-ак, орём слабо, не дружно, я за это вам какую-нибудь казнь придумаю- мое пение- самое страшное испытание". Пою "Ля-ля"- зал взрывается и становиться одним целым "организмом"! Спасибо!!!!! :Ok:

----------

Гваделупа (27.11.2018)

----------


## snowdana

Николай, отправила оплату за детскую песню ля-ля.
На рублевый счет через Web Money: R422824227165 - 600 рублей
Мой тел.: 8 -963-831-03-31
Дата оплаты 29.07.2013
Жду ссылку на скачивание е-mail: snowdana@mal.ru
С уважением, Ирина Долгая.

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Николай, отправила оплату за детскую песню ля-ля.


Здравствуйте, Ирина! Оплату получил. Спасибо! Ссылку на скачивание выслал на Ваш имейл. Встречайте!  :Smile3:

----------


## snowdana

Спасибо, ссылку получили, скачали, размышляем над применением, т.к. работаем только на детских днях рождения в развлекательном центре. Может  у Вас для нас еще что-нибудь есть?

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Может  у Вас для нас еще что-нибудь есть?


Ирина, мы на детских праздниках не работаем и проводим только программы для взрослых. А номера для детей можно найти в темах об организации детских праздников. Удачи всему вашему коллективу!  :Ok:

----------


## Леонидовна

Николай, здравствуйте) Отправила Вам сегодня вечером денежки на яндекс-кошелек, буду ждать ссылочку на Ля-ля-ля)))

----------


## Николай Бугаков

*Леонидовна*, 
Здравствуйте, Ольга! Ссылку на Ля-ля я Вам выслал в личку.

----------


## Леонидовна

Николай, спасибо большое! Замечательная вещь! уже пою))

----------


## Николай Бугаков

*Леонидовна*, 
Ольга, пойте на радость себе и людям! Удачи!  :Yahoo:

----------


## ser72gy

Не перестаю восхищаться вашей музыкальной сокровищницей! Похоже в моем новогодне-песенном багаже еще один шлягер. Это что-то...неподдающееся описанию! Уверен, нынешний новогодний праздник, при вашей творческой поддержке, пройдет на все 100%! Надеюсь сотрудничать с вами дальше!

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Не перестаю восхищаться вашей музыкальной сокровищницей!


Сергей, спасибо Вам за отзыв! Рады, что Вам понравился этот номер. Мы сами часто его проводим. Он подходит для любых компаний: и взрослых, и разновозрастных. Взрослые, даже больше детей, ЛЯЛЯКАЮТ во все горло!  :Yahoo:

----------


## ser72gy

Николай, еще раз хочу поблагодарить вас за эту песню. Вчера проводил новогодний праздник в байк-баре. Было радостно наблюдать, как под эту песню суррровые, бородатые дядьки весело отплясывали на танцполе. Пришлось ее "на бис" три раза исполнять)))

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Сергей, мы в приятном шоке...  :Derisive:  Были разные компании, но чтобы бородатые дядьки лялякали - это респект не только нам, но и Вам, как ведущему! :Ok:

----------


## Толичек

Привет друзья! Провёл Ля-ля уже три раза.  Сказать, что классно- нет! Сказать, что здорово- тоже нет!  ПРОСТО СУПЕРСКИ КЛАССНО, СУПЕРСКИ ЗДОРОВО!!!!! :Yahoo:  :Yahoo: 
ВЫ КЛАССНЫЕ! СПАСИБО ВАМ! :Ok:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Провёл Ля-ля уже три раза.  Сказать, что классно- нет! Сказать, что здорово- тоже нет!  ПРОСТО СУПЕРСКИ КЛАССНО, СУПЕРСКИ ЗДОРОВО!!!!


Толик, большое спасибо за отзыв! Желаем тебе провести Ля-ля еще тридцать три раза!  :Grin:  Пусть все твои мероприятия проходят суперски здорово!  :Ok:

----------


## Толичек

Всем огромнейший привет!!!!
 Ну, что я хочу сказать про Ля-ля???

Коля! Я тут решил провести эксперемент,  и ввел подтанцовку.
Теперь по порядку.
Готовясь  к юбилею подумал, а если мне будут помогать гости в виде подтанцовки.

Придумал два нехитрых движения, немного сам повторил и в путь.

Гостям сказал, что мы сейчас юбилярам сделаем музыкальный подарок и подарим песню. 

Сказал, что полного подарка нужна под танцовка.

Пригласил двух мальчиков и двух девочек, показал движения, также сказал, что они сами могут импровизировать на своё усмотрение. К тому же  у одной пары были маленькие детки, которые вышли с мамой и папой.
Во время исполнения песенки  периодически обращал внимание гостей на танцующих помощников.

Короче говоря - это было полной импровизацией

 Получилось здорово)))))). Ди-джей сказал, что с подтанцовкой было смотрелось круто))))


КОЛЯ! Спасибо ка песенку))))))) :Ok:  :Ok:  :Yahoo:

----------

Николай Бугаков (27.09.2017)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Толик, большое спасибо за отзыв! Конечно, импровизация всегда приветствуется. Я думаю, что детская подтанцовка иногда сама собой напрашивается. Песня так и называется - Детская. Хотя дяденьки и тетеньки часто поют и ведут себя, как дети. Спасибо за идею! Попробуем воплотить :Grin:  :Ok:

----------


## ЕленК

ТВОРЧЕСКАЯ СТУДИЯ ПРАЗДНИКА "НИКА ПЛЮС", вы-невероятно творческие люди. Из детской песенки сделали выручалочку для самой сидящей компании.Такой драйв, когда начались повторы "ля-ля".Публика "неиствовствовала", как выражается известный юморист. Уже взяла на вооружение такую фишечку. с ув.Елена

----------

Николай Бугаков (15.04.2018)

----------


## Толичек

> Из детской песенки сделали выручалочку для самой сидящей компании


Вещица действительно классная :Ok:  :Yahoo:  А если добавить импровизации (подтанцовку из гостей), или ещё чего нибудь.

Полёт мыслей просто  шикарный)))))

----------

Николай Бугаков (16.04.2018)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> ТВОРЧЕСКАЯ СТУДИЯ ПРАЗДНИКА "НИКА ПЛЮС", вы-невероятно творческие люди. Из детской песенки сделали выручалочку для самой сидящей компании.Такой драйв, когда начались повторы "ля-ля".Публика "неиствовствовала", как выражается известный юморист. Уже взяла на вооружение такую фишечку. с ув.Елена


Елена, большое спасибо за отзыв и высокую оценку творчества студии Ника плюс! :Thank You2:  Желаю, чтобы публика неистовствовала не только от Ля-ля, но и от других конкурсных номеров от Ники плюс! :Victory: 



> Вещица действительно классная А если добавить импровизации (подтанцовку из гостей), или ещё чего нибудь. Полёт мыслей просто шикарный)))))


Толик, большое спасибо за отзыв! :Thank You2:  В эту субботу работали на крестинах. Публику было трудно поднять, многие устали от событий, произошедших перед банкетом. Но гости живо реагировали на сидячие интерактивы. Ля-ля был одним из тех номеров, который встряхнул публику и настроил на волну позитива. До конца банкета некоторые продолжали лялякать :Grin:  Так что, и без подтанцовки, в "чистом виде" этот интерактив тоже работает :Ok:

----------


## Ирина06121979

Всем добрый день! Провела в субботу впервые этот номер - сказать, что он зашел хорошо, не сказать ничего! Очень драйвово, зажигательно, с юмором - гости отрывались от души, и тонкий юмор в песне оценили точно! И что очень ценно - номер универсальный, подойдет абсолютно для любого мероприятия! Уверена, что эта фишка, также, как и все остальные номера от Ники Плюс, будут, по возможности, во всех моих программах! И не устану благодарить за "Птицу счастья" (которая точно приносит удачу, я в этом уверена) и Дефиле Дедов Морозов, которые в очередной раз "взорвали" зал! Каждый из этих номеров - необычный, интеллигентный, музыкальный, и в тоже время зажигательный! Спасибо от всей души!

----------

Николай Бугаков (30.12.2018)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Всем добрый день! Провела в субботу впервые этот номер - сказать, что он зашел хорошо, не сказать ничего! Очень драйвово, зажигательно, с юмором - гости отрывались от души, и тонкий юмор в песне оценили точно! И что очень ценно - номер универсальный, подойдет абсолютно для любого мероприятия! Уверена, что эта фишка, также, как и все остальные номера от Ники Плюс, будут, по возможности, во всех моих программах!


Ирина, большое спасибо за отзыв! Ля-ля - это беспроигрышная активашка, которая заводит любые компании, даже самые сложные. Некоторые коллеги даже используют подтанцовку. Так что, можно не только лялякать, но и пританцовывать! :Grin: 



> И не устану благодарить за "Птицу счастья" (которая точно приносит удачу, я в этом уверена) и Дефиле Дедов Морозов, которые в очередной раз "взорвали" зал! Каждый из этих номеров - необычный, интеллигентный, музыкальный, и в тоже время зажигательный! Спасибо от всей души!


Отдельное спасибо за то, что по достоинству оценили Птицу счастья и Дефиле Дедов морозов! Эти интерактивы всегда проходит отлично и рвут залы! :Yahoo: 
Тем, кто еще с ними не знаком, можно ознакомиться :Yes4: 
Птица счастья:
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5213079
Дефиле Дедов Морозов:
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5436503

Ирина! Пусть волшебная птица счастья поселится у Вас навсегда! Желаю удачи и всех благ в Новом году! :Victory:

----------

